# What does the "NORM.." mean on the engine cover for oil??



## jayrife (Jan 28, 2010)

_Modified by jayrife at 6:59 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (jayrife)*

Epic post bro.


----------



## GoFaster (Jun 18, 1999)

If the question in the title is still valid, "norm" is German for "standard". You will notice that it appears next to the number of the standard that the oil you use is supposed to be in compliance with.


----------

